# Blue Crab Fishing...Trinity, river



## tbone2374

Wow, what fun!!! Went with Matt, this morning, and we caught 31, beautiful blue crabs! Water was way way down, with a really tough launch, on even a shallow draft boat! That was awesome fun!!! I caught two at a time, and yes the biggest! Thanks, Matt, that was a blast!


----------



## Mattsfishin

It was a good time catchin crabs. We do know who caught the biggest and we do know who caught the most but you did catch 2 at a time after I had put several in the boat waitin for you to contribute. :rotfl: I was surprised at how the crabs would try to take a rod out of the boat. I am about to start boiling crabs for supper. Hey Tbone you forgot to mention how that diesel truck had the power to pull the trailer out of the ramp after it had dropped off the end of the ramp.  It was a really good day out catchin crabs and we will have to go again real soon.

Matt


----------



## Danny O

Mmm Mmm good! Noth'n better than crabs for dinner. Be sure to save some lump crab meat to grill on top of those stripers on the half shell!!


----------



## Boomhauer75

Mighty tasting crabs you got there guys.

T-bone I heard that diesel has so much power that it could pull the wheels off of the trailer!:rotfl: C'mon tell us a "Good" story!:rotfl:


----------



## Mattsfishin

Pet Spoon, I do like grilled striper but I like crab more and will not share my crab with an ole striper or any other fish. I am goin to eat crab tonight and nothin but crab with some whiskey for desert. Oh and a little whiskey while I am cookin them. Whiskey and crab, a meal fit for a king.

Matt


----------



## shadslinger

That ramp will get ya! 
Those are good looking crabs, I have always said that the blue crabs that come from the Trinity River at the Highway 59 Bridge crossing and public ramp are the best there is.


----------



## tbone2374

Well, Lets just say there IS a fine line between pulling the trailer out of the water and trying to pull the boat ramp out with it. LOL Crab fishing like that is a real kick. LOL


----------



## GG 3467

Tbone are Matt did you put in by bridge at browders?


----------



## tbone2374

59 North @ Clevland ... really a tough launch and retrieval...not for the faint of heart!!! SS sounds like you BTDT. Got your t-Shirt... think I earned mine today!


----------



## Reel Time

Nice job guys! I'm jealous! 
RT


----------



## Kenner21

Nom nom nom, love me some blue crabs, any luck from the bank or does one need a small boat?


----------



## stewman773

very nice, Im still amazed that blue crabs come that far up river...


----------



## tbone2374

Kenner 21 ... You must have a small boat, canoe, or pelican. Current is moderate, with water down, but No walking the banks!


----------



## monkeyman1

you fellers need to invest in a crabbing dip net, with the small holes! the nets in the pics would drive me to drankin'!


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

Nice catch guys!!

I guess the wife has found me a project for this weekend, I may have to clean out the garage and un-bury the canoe!!


----------



## FISHNNUTT

tbone2374 said:


> Kenner 21 ... You must have a small boat, canoe, or pelican. Current is moderate, with water down, but No walking the banks!


Is it illegal to crab from the bank? or you just don't catch
any crabs from the bank.Crabbed there last summer a few times
and did ok


----------



## Mattsfishin

monkeyman, the nets you see in the picture are the ones that I use crabbing next to the boat. I have a really long handle net for catchin the crabs when they come close to the boat. I don't need anything to drive me to drankin. I do a good job without any reason, just because. lol I may take my Kenner down there tomorrow or monday.

Matt


----------



## HGX_Fisherman

Matt, I have the green light, so if you head down there, my wife and I will be down there in the canoe. Stop by and say hey!


----------



## hopn

Was this south of 58 or south of i10? Very nice crabs!


----------



## big-john

Nice, looks like fun. I love eating crabs they taste great and it nice to get even with the little bait stealing SOBs .


----------



## FISHROADIE

Those are the cleanest crabs I have ever seen, very nice catch.


----------



## the hook

FISHROADIE said:


> Those are the cleanest crabs I have ever seen, very nice catch.


Yes, new shells I'm guessing...probably light(whiteys up here)...


----------



## Mattsfishin

That was in the Trinity river below hwy 59. I don't think I have ever ate crabs that taste that good. They are clean and full of meat.


----------



## Reel Time

Just to be clear, this thread was started over 2 years ago and if I am not mistaken, the crabs did not come up that far this year. Matt, please correct me if I am wrong. I don't want someone to make a trip over there if the crabs are not there this year.


----------



## Profish00

this tread is 2 years old.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Yes this is an old thread and I was surprised to see it pop up. Also the crabs did not come up the river this year like they do in a good year. Depends on the flow and the salt water barrier at Wallisville. A lot of variables but when the stars line up it is fantastic and usually when you hear about them we have been catching them for a month or so. LOL !!!

Matt


----------



## hopn

Thanks Matt... for "sharing". ;-)


----------



## Sunbeam

The barrier was closed all summer. That reduces the migration to a trickle. None in the winter and spring.
Maybe next July will be better.


----------



## hopn

That begs the question, are there crabs below the barrier?


----------



## alexfox

*Nice Crabs*

how you catch them? fishing hook or crab net? or both?
that's a nice after xmas meal..


----------



## Mattsfishin

Caught most with rod and reel with chicken necks. Can NOT use crab traps above why 10 .


----------



## Lakelearner

Nice catch of crabs, can you tell me a few details on your technique so my wife an I may give it a try. Thank you.


----------



## shadslinger

somebody needs to shoot this thread dead as a hammer.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Calm down old man!! BANG BANG !!!!!


----------



## megafish

*Really!*



shadslinger said:


> somebody needs to shoot this thread dead as a hammer.


Right!sad2sm


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Hey the same methods would apply if the crabs are there again. And just think how much bigger they'll be after 2 1/2 years!!!!


----------



## Mattsfishin

This post is really old but I think someone is a little CRABBY cause he can't go fish in. LOL !!!!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

hopn said:


> That begs the question, are there crabs below the barrier?


The barrier is down here by me in wallisville. Yes there are plenty below the barrier. The bay is very close to the barrier.


----------



## Law Dog

Nice mess of Crabs,Congrats!


----------



## hopn

Fishin' Soldier said:


> The barrier is down here by me in wallisville. Yes there are plenty below the barrier. The bay is very close to the barrier.


THanks Fishin' Soldier, are there crabs this time of year there?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

^^ Bud, I have no idea. I dont target them ever. I have ran jugs in lake anahuac and had the moving against the wind. I was confused. Come to find out the crabs were after my bait!


----------



## Red3Fish

Just to keep the thread alive LOL. I find it strange every single one of the crabs in the photo were males, unless he culled the females?

Later
R3F


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Maybe the females at eggs at this time and he dumped them back.


----------



## the hook

Says it was upriver?? Most males will be in brackish waters while female seek more salinity...They will intermix in the fall, and we catch a lot of females then, but in summer it is not uncommon to catch a couple bushels and only be a handful of females..

Females also have a lot of red on their claws, besides the "capital" on underside....Males sport the Lincoln Monument...

Here is a start on the Wye River Md....


----------



## Mattsfishin

No sir we did not cull any. They were goood size and all males if you say so. Unless they have eggs this ******* does not know a female from a male but now I do. They go up the river all the way to Lake Livngston dam in freshwater.


----------



## the hook

Here is a link to ID crabs....A pic from the Wye/culling..

http://www.bluecrab.info/identification.html


----------



## hopn

Wow, this thread will never DIE! lol Sorry for bringing it back to life a couple of months ago. :-( But I am very interested in targeting clean big BC.


----------



## hopn

Mattsfishin said:


> This post is really old but I think someone is a little CRABBY cause he can't go fish in. LOL !!!!!!!


I heard SS is not well, hope he recovers soon. :-D


----------



## Red3Fish

The Hook has it right. The females will have bright orange or red on the last inch or two of their claws, and a wide "underflap" on their tail, kinda like a wide bird tail tucked under (to hold the orange sponge...eggs), and the males has kinda a long skinny stinger looking tail.

Ice them down for a couple of hours and it kinda "puts them to sleep" and makes handling and cleaning them MUCH easier. I did not know about the segregation in brackish water though!! Thanks.

Us old guys just know "stuff like that"!! LOL 

Love me some good blue crabs!!!

Later
R3F


----------



## the hook

OK, here are some pics...Males are blue claw, females red/orange claw...mixed baskets also..


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

I notice all the red clawed ones have a death grip on the poor blue clawed ones!!!


----------



## Danny O

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I notice all the red clawed ones have a death grip on the poor blue clawed ones!!!


Duke! Duke! Duke! The poor blue claw crab coerced her into the net. She's just repaying the favor. "If I'm going to the pot, you're coming with me, sucka!"


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

Yeah, they got that look like "Somebody's fixin to rip my shell off my body and throw me in a pot o boiling water"


----------



## the hook

Kickapoo Duke said:


> Yeah, they got that look like "Somebody's fixin to rip my shell off my body and throw me in a pot o boiling water"


Ahhhh....Alas, you also need to learn how to cook...They are put in a steamer with some beer/vinegar and seasoned with spices(Old Bay or JO seasoning)...Then they are cleaned or eaten....This boil first/clean is just not right...Look up Bluecrab.info for how....Here is some seasoned and some not(on turkey platter)....


----------



## Kickapoo Duke

They do look good!!!


----------



## shadslinger

Bang,...bang bang bang bang bang!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

shadslinger said:


> Bang,...bang bang bang bang bang!!!!


Easy.....put that peashooter away and get on the lake! Crabby I see.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Sittin here recovering from influenza and wishin I had a mess of crabs.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

We are SOOOOO close to getting moved to our house in Onalaska, and I can't hardly wait for these great times. Dang, I can taste those crabs...


----------



## Mattsfishin

Don't leave Needville behind. They have a good clothing optional resort down there. LOL !!!
Everyone will welcome you to Onalaska and it will be right at the fish fry.


----------



## shadslinger

Er Er Er ER Er Er Er Er Er Er Er Er Er Er kabamb! Kabamb kabamb Whistle whislte whislte whirrrrrr kabamb!
Where is a moderator when you need one?


----------



## Mattsfishin

Are we a little CRABBY today !!! LOL !!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Come on momma's worry, get that boat ready. Mr. Loy has lost it!!!!


----------

